
New book on deploying Common Lisp applications - jessealama
https://gumroad.com/l/cl-in-the-wild/launch
======
giis
Pls read this before using GumRoad
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13139000](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13139000)
and decide. All the best.

